# Decalogo salvacoppia



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum, sono qui "in punta di piedi", vi ho letto a lungo e vi saluto tutti.
Vorrei conoscere il vostro parere su questo articolo recentemente comparso sul sito di un noto quotidiano online, soprattutto sul punto nr. 7.
http://d.repubblica.it/amore-sesso/2014/04/14/news/10_consigli_coppia_felice_decalogo-2097806/
Vi ringrazio tutti fin d'ora.
Spleen


----------



## Zod (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum, sono qui "in punta di piedi", vi ho letto a lungo e vi saluto tutti.
> Vorrei conoscere il vostro parere su questo articolo recentemente comparso sul sito di un noto quotidiano online, soprattutto sul punto nr. 7.
> http://d.repubblica.it/amore-sesso/2014/04/14/news/10_consigli_coppia_felice_decalogo-2097806/
> Vi ringrazio tutti fin d'ora.
> Spleen


Non ho letto tutto perchè mi pare la solita accozzaglia di luoghi comuni che lascia il tempo che trova. Personalmente penso che alla base di un rapporto di coppia duraturo ci sia la buona volontà di entrambi e la trasparenza. Dire ciò che si pensa, fare ciò che si dice, essere ciò che si fa. Ma deve valere per tutti e due ed è abbastanza raro che due persone sentimentalmente mature si incontrino e si attraggano. 

C'è chi corre sulla superficie della vita temendo di arrivare tardi all'appuntamento con la morte, e chi vive nel profondo direzionando i suoi impegni verso obiettivi di lungo periodo. C'è chi è felice addormentandosi per aver trombato la vicina senza essere stato scoperto dalla moglie, e chi si addormenta felice per aver posto un altro mattone nella casa che lascerà ai figli. 

Sono modalità differenti di pensiero. Chi ragiona nel breve periodo sta bene con chi fa altrettanto, idem chi ragiona sul lungo periodo. Il resto sono dettagli, il tradimento è ampiamente superabile se non viene minata la fiducia e il sentimento. Errare è umano. Si tratta di essere persone unite nel profondo e non solo in superficie.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto perchè mi pare la solita accozzaglia di luoghi comuni che lascia il tempo che trova. *Personalmente penso che alla base di un rapporto di coppia duraturo ci sia la buona volontà di entrambi e la trasparenza. Dire ciò che si pensa, fare ciò che si dice, essere ciò che si fa. Ma deve valere per tutti e due ed è abbastanza raro *che due persone sentimentalmente mature si incontrino e si attraggano.
> 
> C'è chi corre sulla superficie della vita temendo di arrivare tardi all'appuntamento con la morte, e chi vive nel profondo direzionando i suoi impegni verso obiettivi di lungo periodo. C'è chi è felice addormentandosi per aver trombato la vicina senza essere stato scoperto dalla moglie, e chi si addormenta felice per aver posto un altro mattone nella casa che lascerà ai figli.
> 
> Sono modalità differenti di pensiero. Chi ragiona nel breve periodo sta bene con chi fa altrettanto, idem chi ragiona sul lungo periodo. Il resto sono dettagli, il tradimento è ampiamente superabile se non viene minata la fiducia e il sentimento. Errare è umano. Si tratta di essere persone unite nel profondo e non solo in superficie.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum, sono qui "in punta di piedi", vi ho letto a lungo e vi saluto tutti.
> Vorrei conoscere il vostro parere su questo articolo recentemente comparso sul sito di un noto quotidiano online, soprattutto sul punto nr. 7.
> http://d.repubblica.it/amore-sesso/2014/04/14/news/10_consigli_coppia_felice_decalogo-2097806/
> Vi ringrazio tutti fin d'ora
> Spleen


Sostanzialmente l'articolo affronta tematiche già note in modo piuttosto saggio, il senso è che spetta ad ogni ognuno di noi vivere un amore in modo equilibrato senza estremismi il concetto "io sono tua, tu sei mio" non è il modo migliore per mantenere vivo un rapporto semmai vale la complicità e la condivisione di scelte che possono in alcuni ambiti tenere separati lui e lei ... Benvenuto ... ( anche la fedeltà è una scelta mai un obbligo )


----------



## Arianna (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum, sono qui "in punta di piedi", vi ho letto a lungo e vi saluto tutti.
> Vorrei conoscere il vostro parere su questo articolo recentemente comparso sul sito di un noto quotidiano online, soprattutto sul punto nr. 7.
> http://d.repubblica.it/amore-sesso/2014/04/14/news/10_consigli_coppia_felice_decalogo-2097806/
> Vi ringrazio tutti fin d'ora.
> Spleen


Non amo molto i decaloghi, ma ci sono state due regole fondamentali che fin da adolescente hanno improntato il mio comportamento con l'altro sesso, e che ho tratto da due vecchie canzoni
La prima: se ami qualcuno lascialo libero 
La seconda: l'amore non ha padroni


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Non amo molto i decaloghi, ma ci sono state due regole fondamentali che fin da adolescente hanno improntato il mio comportamento con l'altro sesso, e che ho tratto da due vecchie canzoni
> La prima: se ami qualcuno lascialo libero
> La seconda: l'amore non ha padroni


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Non amo molto i decaloghi, ma ci sono state due regole fondamentali che fin da adolescente hanno improntato il mio comportamento con l'altro sesso, e che ho tratto da due vecchie canzoni
> La prima: se ami qualcuno lascialo libero
> La seconda: l'amore non ha padroni


Vivi un rapporto duraturo?


----------



## Arianna (21 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vivi un rapporto duraturo?


Sorrido.
Sì.


----------



## Principessa (21 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Non amo molto i decaloghi, ma ci sono state due regole fondamentali che fin da adolescente hanno improntato il mio comportamento con l'altro sesso, e che ho tratto da due vecchie canzoni
> La prima: se ami qualcuno lascialo libero
> La seconda: l'amore non ha padroni


Belle parole, ma quando condividi una casa, una famiglia, dei figli anche, la libertà di entrambi va a farsi benedire.

Non esiste più "io" ma esiste "noi". 
Quando ci sono i figli, per un certo periodo esiste solo "loro".


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum, sono qui "in punta di piedi", vi ho letto a lungo e vi saluto tutti.
> Vorrei conoscere il vostro parere su questo articolo recentemente comparso sul sito di un noto quotidiano online, soprattutto sul punto nr. 7.
> http://d.repubblica.it/amore-sesso/2014/04/14/news/10_consigli_coppia_felice_decalogo-2097806/
> Vi ringrazio tutti fin d'ora.
> Spleen


Ecco a voi il mito dell'esclusività. 

La coppia è un spazio scelto, il preferito generalmente, per crescere, confrontarsi, conoscersi. 

Ma non è l'unico. 

Fare della coppia un vincolo, è dare una scadenza alla relazione. 

Se viviamo le scelte autonome dell'altro come una minaccia, siamo condannati a rimanere veramente soli. 

Perché più facilmente l'altro si sentirà vincolato e limitato e vorrà andarsene.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

Ora pensiamo a quanto dolore ci risparmieremo

se difronte ad un tradimento ragionassimo così

E va ben ha voluto farsi una ciavadina en passant...

Ma per me la coppia non è certo una roba da salvare...

O sussiste per i cassi suoi

O è meglio NON farne mai parte...

Massa fadiga e impegno e per cosa poi?

Per romperse le bale a vicenda?


----------



## passante (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum, sono qui "in punta di piedi", vi ho letto a lungo e vi saluto tutti.
> Vorrei conoscere il vostro parere su questo articolo recentemente comparso sul sito di un noto quotidiano online, soprattutto sul punto nr. 7.
> http://d.repubblica.it/amore-sesso/2014/04/14/news/10_consigli_coppia_felice_decalogo-2097806/
> Vi ringrazio tutti fin d'ora.
> Spleen


*7. La fedeltà a tutti i costi
*_La fedeltà sessuale non può essere un obbligo, inderogabile, perché il desiderio può prendere molte strade. È una scelta *personale. Un impegno, eventualmente con noi stessi*. *Viene da sé *quando esiste un senso del Noi di coppia forte e stabile._

mah... io trovo che la fedeltà sessuale abbia un senso e un valore. poi che tutti ci possiamo trovare a tradire è  un altro discorso. non condivido il fatto che sia solo una scelta individuale e un impegno verso se stessi, ovviamente, perché è anche una scelta di coppia e un impegno verso l'altro. ma la cosa di cui sono certo al 100% è che NON viene da sé, se non in alcuni periodi...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Belle parole, ma quando condividi una casa, una famiglia, dei figli anche, la libertà di entrambi va a farsi benedire.
> 
> Non esiste più "io" ma esiste "noi".
> Quando ci sono i figli, per un certo periodo esiste solo "loro".


Il noi non esclude la libertà di ciascuno
Sull'ultima frase non sono d'accordo


----------



## passante (21 Giugno 2014)

io ho 1 _regola_ fondamentale: (credo di averla letta da qualche parte da ragazzino, può darsi in un libro di Fromm?) _non cercare di trovare la persona giusta, ma cercare di essere la persona giusta. _mi sento molto new age in questo momento  però è davvero la mia _regola_.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> io ho 1 _regola_ fondamentale: (credo di averla letta da qualche parte da ragazzino, può darsi in un libro di Fromm?) _non cercare di trovare la persona giusta, ma cercare di essere la persona giusta. _mi sento molto new age in questo momento  però è davvero la mia _regola_.


È anche la mia:smile:. E funziona, direi !


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora pensiamo a quanto dolore ci risparmieremo
> 
> se difronte ad un tradimento ragionassimo così
> 
> ...







Sapevo che avresti risposto così


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto perchè mi pare la solita accozzaglia di luoghi comuni che lascia il tempo che trova. Personalmente penso che alla base di un rapporto di coppia duraturo ci sia la buona volontà di entrambi e la trasparenza. Dire ciò che si pensa, fare ciò che si dice, essere ciò che si fa. Ma deve valere per tutti e due ed è abbastanza raro che due persone sentimentalmente mature si incontrino e si attraggano.
> 
> C'è chi corre sulla superficie della vita temendo di arrivare tardi all'appuntamento con la morte, e chi vive nel profondo direzionando i suoi impegni verso obiettivi di lungo periodo. C'è chi è felice addormentandosi per aver trombato la vicina senza essere stato scoperto dalla moglie, e chi si addormenta felice per aver posto un altro mattone nella casa che lascerà ai figli.
> 
> Sono modalità differenti di pensiero. Chi ragiona nel breve periodo sta bene con chi fa altrettanto, idem chi ragiona sul lungo periodo. Il resto sono dettagli, il tradimento è ampiamente superabile se non viene minata la fiducia e il sentimento. Errare è umano. Si tratta di essere persone unite nel profondo e non solo in superficie.


Guarda, nemmeno io in fondo amo i decaloghi....condivido quasi pienamente il tuo commento, solo non sono d'accordo su una cosa, tu scrivi che il tradimento è superabile se non mina la fiducia, ma mi sembra un controsenso perchè il tradimento distrugge proprio la fiducia, il sentimento puo rimanere ma è proprio la fiducia che non puo essere più pienamente ricostruita, è questo credo che manda in frantumi il nostro mondo, scoprire che non siamo più invulnerabili come coppia e di riflesso come singoli.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> io ho 1 _regola_ fondamentale: (credo di averla letta da qualche parte da ragazzino, può darsi in un libro di Fromm?) _non cercare di trovare la persona giusta, ma cercare di essere la persona giusta. _mi sento molto new age in questo momento  però è davvero la mia _regola_.


Il libro dovrebbe essere "Avere o essere" di Eric Fromm, pacifico che per stare bene in coppia bisogna star bene anche da soli, questo però non ci mette al riparo dai problemi di relazionarci in coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Sorrido.
> Sì.


Vuoi definire duraturo?


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum, sono qui "in punta di piedi", vi ho letto a lungo e vi saluto tutti.
> Vorrei conoscere il vostro parere su questo articolo recentemente comparso sul sito di un noto quotidiano online, soprattutto sul punto nr. 7.
> http://d.repubblica.it/amore-sesso/2014/04/14/news/10_consigli_coppia_felice_decalogo-2097806/
> Vi ringrazio tutti fin d'ora.
> Spleen


Ciao benvenuto... 

la coppia, tolte tutte queste regoline che trovo assurdo anche solo averle esposte in un articolo, è l'insieme di due persone che viaggiano sulla stessa onda. 

Se io sono per la fedeltà e tu sei per la coppia aperta, non staremo mai bene insieme. L'importante è non intestardirsi. 

Ci si conosce, si matura. Se si cammina a fianco bene, oppure il cammino si divide... ma se ci teniamo sapremo come stringerci la mano!


----------



## Principessa (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il noi non esclude la libertà di ciascuno
> Sull'ultima frase non sono d'accordo


Nel momento in cui ti sposi o hai figli, certo che la esclude. 

Non puoi andartene perché un giorno ti gira di farlo, come quando sei fidanzato e puoi prendere e lasciare.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto...
> 
> la coppia, tolte tutte queste regoline che trovo assurdo anche solo averle esposte in un articolo, è l'insieme di due persone che viaggiano sulla stessa onda.
> 
> ...


Ciao,
le regoline in fondo le trovo anch'io un poco ridicole, su queste cose ci si potrebbe scrivere tutto ed anche il suo contrario, talvolta sembrano una raccolta di luoghi comuni,....quello che mi ha fatto un poco riflettere è il punto 7
sulla fedeltà, anche perchè leggendo nel forum mi sembra proprio che sia il fulcro della faccenda.
Poi sullo stare in coppia..beh oltre a quello che dici tu io aggiungerei anche una buona dose si impegno personale.
Ricordo che anni fà quando mi sono messo con quella che è diventata mia moglie le chiesi ...quanto vogliamo farla durare sta cosa?....e lei mi rispose...durerà finchè durerà ....l'avrei uccisa


----------



## passante (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Il libro dovrebbe essere "Avere o essere" di Eric Fromm, pacifico che per stare bene in coppia bisogna star bene anche da soli, questo però non ci mette al riparo dai problemi di relazionarci in coppia.


non credo che niente _metta al riparo_, sai. comunque intendevo essere la persona giusta dentro alla coppia, non in generale.  (sì, probabilmente il libro era quello).


----------



## passante (21 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> È anche la mia:smile:. E funziona, direi !


:smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao,
> le regoline in fondo le trovo anch'io un poco ridicole, su queste cose ci si potrebbe scrivere tutto ed anche il suo contrario, talvolta sembrano una raccolta di luoghi comuni,....quello che mi ha fatto un poco riflettere è il punto 7
> sulla fedeltà, anche perchè leggendo nel forum mi sembra proprio che sia il fulcro della faccenda.
> Poi sullo stare in coppia..beh oltre a quello che dici tu io aggiungerei anche una buona dose si impegno personale.
> Ricordo che anni fà quando mi sono messo con quella che è diventata mia moglie le chiesi ...quanto vogliamo farla durare sta cosa?....e lei mi rispose...durerà finchè durerà ....l'avrei uccisa


:rotfl: in effetti anche a me urta il sistema nervoso sentire una simile risposta.  

Cmq tengo a precisare che era già compresa alla risposta  leggasi obbiettivo comune! Se lei la prende come un " carpe diem"tradotto in maniera errata... e lui ci tiene particolarmente non è che può svolgere uno il "lavoro" di due! 

E oggi come la pensa?  
hai mai tradito?

sul punto7 la penso come ti ho risposto prima... ovvero che se a me va bene vivere una coppia aperta lo manifesto e se trovo uno che la pensa come me bene,in una situazione inversa idem.

non mi piace questo è giusto o non è giusto... o questo è normale non normale. Insomma la coppia alla fine è un insieme tra me e lui.. quindi me la gestisco come torna bene a me, purché vada bene a lui.  
Se io sono fedele, lui pure e arrivo qui e uno mi dice non è buono per la coppia e bla bla bla... sti cazzi.. 

basta trovare la giusta dimensione, come ad esempio il conte... 

e tu e tua moglie che tipo di coppia siete?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui ti sposi o hai figli, certo che la esclude.
> 
> Non puoi andartene perché un giorno ti gira di farlo, come quando sei fidanzato e puoi prendere e lasciare.


Sei libero di separarti
Io mi sento libera anche se sono sposata. Che poi debba scendere a compromessi per l'organizzazione della famiglia è vero ma non sento in questo limitata la mia libertá


----------



## Arianna (21 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi definire duraturo?


perché?
Credo che nella nostra vita ci sia ben poco di duraturo o di assoluto.
Se amo una persona voglio il suo bene, voglio che si realizzi e che sia felice, cerco di migliorare me stessa a partire da ciò che questa persona può insegnarmi.
Ma tutto questo non implica né gelosia né alcuna velleità di possesso. 
Se amo una persona la lascio libera. Di amarmi o meno.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: in effetti anche a me urta il sistema nervoso sentire una simile risposta.
> 
> Cmq tengo a precisare che era già compresa alla risposta  leggasi obbiettivo comune! Se lei la prende come un " carpe diem"tradotto in maniera errata... e lui ci tiene particolarmente non è che può svolgere uno il "lavoro" di due!
> 
> ...


Come la pensa lei oggi....(?) 
diciamo che mi sento molto amato....poi c'è anche la nostra famiglia oltre a noi come coppia
traditore...col pensiero mille volte......
ho tradito però una persona per mettermi con lei...e le ho devastato la vita....ma ero giovane e stupido, molto stupido. (Questa però è una storia da confessionale, non posso raccontarla ora).
Che tipo di coppia siamo....dunque hai presente il film "Tutti i santi giorni" ecco, noi siamo diversissimi.


----------



## Arianna (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei libero di separarti
> Io mi sento libera anche se sono sposata. Che poi debba scendere a compromessi per l'organizzazione della famiglia è vero ma non sento in questo limitata la mia libertá


appunto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> perché?
> Credo che nella nostra vita ci sia ben poco di duraturo o di assoluto.
> Se amo una persona voglio il suo bene, voglio che si realizzi e che sia felice, cerco di migliorare me stessa a partire da ciò che questa persona può insegnarmi.
> Ma tutto questo non implica né gelosia né alcuna velleità di possesso.
> Se amo una persona la lascio libera. Di amarmi o meno.


Tu sei stata davvero brava, spero ora tu sia serena


----------



## Arianna (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao,
> le regoline in fondo le trovo anch'io un poco ridicole, su queste cose ci si potrebbe scrivere tutto ed anche il suo contrario, talvolta sembrano una raccolta di luoghi comuni,....quello che mi ha fatto un poco riflettere è il punto 7
> sulla fedeltà, anche perchè leggendo nel forum mi sembra proprio che sia il fulcro della faccenda.
> Poi sullo stare in coppia..beh oltre a quello che dici tu io aggiungerei anche una buona dose si impegno personale.
> Ricordo che anni fà quando mi sono messo con quella che è diventata mia moglie le chiesi ...quanto vogliamo farla durare sta cosa?....e lei mi rispose...durerà finchè durerà ....l'avrei uccisa


ricordo forse 30 anni or sono
ero una ragazzina 
ma mi colpirono tantissimo le parole di un'amica un po' più grande di me che, a proposito del suo ragazzo, di cui era innamoratissima, diceva con la massima tranquillità "potrebbe finire domani stesso perché è normale che tutto finisca". Mi ha fatto capire che non bisogna mai credere nell'amore eterno. Però lei e il suo lui erano e sono tuttora fantastici. Un amore che si rinnova ogni giorno nella consapevolezza che ogni giorno potrebbe finire.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> perché?
> Credo che nella nostra vita ci sia ben poco di duraturo o di assoluto.
> Se amo una persona voglio il suo bene, voglio che si realizzi e che sia felice, cerco di migliorare me stessa a partire da ciò che questa persona può insegnarmi.
> Ma tutto questo non implica né gelosia né alcuna velleità di possesso.
> Se amo una persona la lascio libera. Di amarmi o meno.


La discussione parte dall'idea di creare un rapporto duraturo, non un rapporto che funzione finché funziona, anche se dura una settimana o due anni.
Mi piacerebbe sapere come si potrebbe NON lasciare l'altra persona libera.
A parte il metodo di alcuni psicopatici che chiudono in cantina.


----------



## Arianna (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sei stata davvero brava, spero ora tu sia serena


se sono stata brava non lo so 
sono serena e lo sono anche le persone che mi stanno vicino


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La discussione parte dall'idea di creare un rapporto duraturo, non un rapporto che funzione finché funziona, anche se dura una settimana o due anni.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere come si potrebbe NON lasciare l'altra persona libera.
> A parte il metodo di alcuni psicopatici che chiudono in cantina.



Infatti sono dell'idea che oltre ad amare e a ritrovarsi con un altro bisogna un poco anche rimboccarsi le maniche, altrimenti il rapporto non "cresce" e questo al di là della reale durata di un rapporto.


----------



## Arianna (21 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La discussione parte dall'idea di creare un rapporto duraturo, non un rapporto che funzione finché funziona, anche se dura una settimana o due anni.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere come si potrebbe NON lasciare l'altra persona libera.
> A parte il metodo di alcuni psicopatici che chiudono in cantina.


allora vediamo se riesco a seguirti
Provo a dare qualche definizione spicciola che mi viene così...
1 - un rapporto dicesi duraturo se si fanno progetti di vita insieme, tipo organizzare un viaggio, cercare casa, andarci ad abitare insieme, ecc.
2 - lasciando da parte l'argomento gelosia/possessività, io non mi sento libera se non riesco a esprimere i miei sentimenti, positivi o negativi che siano.


----------



## disincantata (21 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La discussione parte dall'idea di creare un rapporto duraturo, non un rapporto che funzione finché funziona, anche se dura una settimana o due anni.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere come si potrebbe NON lasciare l'altra persona libera.
> A parte il metodo di alcuni psicopatici che chiudono in cantina.


Lo avevo pensato pure io. Quella e' la porta....accomodati.

Mai tratterrei qualcuno che non vuole restare con me.

Se poi e' determinato ad andarsene chi lo ferma?

Ancora meno ci penserei se  non fosse mio  marito e padre dei miei figli.

Mi e' capitato. Una sera indimenticabile. Piu' cercato. 

Si e' pure pentito ma troppo tardi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> allora vediamo se riesco a seguirti
> Provo a dare qualche definizione spicciola che mi viene così...
> 1 - un rapporto *dicesi duraturo se si fanno progetti *di vita insieme, tipo *organizzare un viaggio*, cercare casa, andarci ad abitare insieme, ecc.
> 2 - lasciando da parte l'argomento gelosia/possessività, io non mi sento libera se non riesco a esprimere i miei sentimenti, positivi o negativi che siano.


Ah beh.
Dicesi rapporto duraturo se non si cambia partner ogni sei mesi.


----------



## Arianna (21 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah beh.
> Dicesi rapporto duraturo se non si cambia partner ogni sei mesi.


tu cambi partner ogni sei mesi? :sonar:
scusami ma non capisco la tua ironia
o forse sono solo un po' sciocca


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao,
> le regoline in fondo le trovo anch'io un poco ridicole, su queste cose ci si potrebbe scrivere tutto ed anche il suo contrario, talvolta sembrano una raccolta di luoghi comuni,....quello che mi ha fatto un poco riflettere è il punto 7
> sulla fedeltà, anche perchè leggendo nel forum mi sembra proprio che sia il fulcro della faccenda.
> Poi sullo stare in coppia..beh oltre a quello che dici tu io aggiungerei anche una buona dose si impegno personale.
> Ricordo che anni fà quando mi sono messo con quella che è diventata mia moglie le chiesi ...quanto vogliamo farla durare sta cosa?....e lei mi rispose...durerà finchè durerà ....l'avrei uccisa


Quando mi sposai lei mi disse
la nostra storia duerà fino a quando tu non ti sarai stufato di me...

Le risposi
AH ok...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> perché?
> Credo che nella nostra vita ci sia ben poco di duraturo o di assoluto.
> Se amo una persona voglio il suo bene, voglio che si realizzi e che sia felice, cerco di migliorare me stessa a partire da ciò che questa persona può insegnarmi.
> Ma tutto questo non implica né gelosia né alcuna velleità di possesso.
> Se amo una persona la lascio libera. Di amarmi o meno.




Ma con quel avatar assomigli a lunaiena eh?
Voglio dire...


----------



## Arianna (21 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma con quel avatar assomigli a lunaiena eh?
> Voglio dire...


 lunaiena (strepitoso questo nick) è miss Piggy anche lei?
quanto adoravo il mitico Muppet Show!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> lunaiena (strepitoso questo nick) è miss Piggy anche lei?
> quanto adoravo il mitico Muppet Show!


Hai voglia...
Lei è un misto tra miss piggy e Susanna tutta panna...e l'omino michelin...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando mi sposai lei mi disse
> la nostra storia duerà fino a quando tu non ti sarai stufato di me...
> 
> Le risposi
> AH ok...


Quella domanda non gliela feci a caso, due mesi prima proprio lei mi aveva piantato in asso per un altro, poi mi aveva riagganciato, percepivo qualcosa di nuovo e volevo essere sicuro di non buttare di nuovo il mio tempo.....e poi lei mi piaceva un sacco...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quella domanda non gliela feci a caso, due mesi prima proprio lei mi aveva piantato in asso per un altro, poi mi aveva riagganciato, percepivo qualcosa di nuovo e volevo essere sicuro di non buttare di nuovo il mio tempo.....e poi lei mi piaceva un sacco...


Io invece sarei quello che ha sposato
dopo aver piantato in asso 
il moroso storico no?

Ed è uno dei motivi principali per cui mi sono detto

Qua faccio il colpo da novanta.

Sposare una che quando la incontrai era stufa agra di noi uomini.

L'ultima discussione è stata quella di oggi

Ma porca troia
tu moglie mogliosa mi obblighi ad andare all'isola ecologica 
e fin qui ok...

Ma porco mondo 
devi portare gli oli combustibili da cucina

E se si rovesciano i barattoli

E porca troia vieni insieme...

Viene...

Parcheggio e mentre lei è ancora in auto sentenzio

Butta via tuto dona e auto compresa...

E lui che la sa lunga le fa

Ehm...sa ogni mese raccogliamo un conteiner di mogli scassamariti e le mandiamo in IRAN
a ravvedersi...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

Per me le uniche coppie che funzionano 

Sono quelle come tra un pesce pilota ed uno squalo.

E ricordiamoci che mal comune
è mezzo gaudio!


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me le uniche coppie che funzionano
> 
> Sono quelle come tra un pesce pilota ed uno squalo.
> 
> ...


E tu ....sei pesce pilota o squalo?:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> tu cambi partner ogni sei mesi? :sonar:
> scusami ma non capisco la tua ironia
> o forse sono solo un po' sciocca


Forse sono sciocca io.
Per rapporto duraturo io pensavo a un matrimonio che funziona per venti e più anni.


----------



## passante (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse sono sciocca io.
> Per rapporto duraturo io pensavo a un matrimonio che funziona per venti e più anni.


è che (in generale) è cambiato il concetto di _duraturo o durevole _in questi ultimi 15 anni. lo dico senza ironia.


----------



## Arianna (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse sono sciocca io.
> Per rapporto duraturo io pensavo a un matrimonio che funziona per venti e più anni.


ok
non siamo affatto sciocche 
ciò che hai appena scritto è la premessa su cui hai impostato questo nostro scambio di battute
ma io, ignorandola, avrei potuto travisare ogni tua parola
la mia premessa è che matrimonio o convivenza per me pari sono
ho una storia più che ventennale, chiusa e finita, alle spalle
e una storia appena iniziata, cioè da circa un lustro (il tempo passa in fretta, maledizione)
E tu?


----------



## Principessa (22 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei libero di separarti
> Io mi sento libera anche se sono sposata. Che poi debba scendere a compromessi per l'organizzazione della famiglia è vero ma non sento in questo limitata la mia libertá


Il compromesso è, per definizione, un ostacolo alla libertà personale. 
Dopo la separazione non cessano alcuni doveri del matrimonio. 

Poi, ci mancherebbe, è il tuo sentire. 
 

Io libera completamente mi ci sento quando sono sola, come è giusto. Quando ogni giorno posso decidere quello che voglio della mia vita, senza dover rendere conto a qualcuno. 

Se sto seriamente con qualcuno, il solo fatto di dover tenere conto delle sue esigenze e dover fare dei compromessi, non mi rende totalmente libera. 
E nemmeno ho la coscienza così leggera da fare come mi pare.

Ma comunque non è un problema. 
Sono io che scelgo di preferire l'amore alla mia libertà assoluta.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum, sono qui "in punta di piedi", vi ho letto a lungo e vi saluto tutti.
> Vorrei conoscere il vostro parere su questo articolo recentemente comparso sul sito di un noto quotidiano online, soprattutto sul punto nr. 7.
> http://d.repubblica.it/amore-sesso/2014/04/14/news/10_consigli_coppia_felice_decalogo-2097806/
> Vi ringrazio tutti fin d'ora.
> Spleen



1)ci vuole pazienza ...un'infinita pazienza (da entrambe le parti)
2)tolleranza ...infinita tolleranza (da entrambe le parti)
3)sopportazione ...infinita sopportazione(da parte di entrambe le parti)
4)un pizzico di indifferenza
5)molta indipendenza
6) un po' di masochismo
il tutto condito da una sorta di sentimento

questo e molto altro ma ora non mi viene null'altro...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> ok
> non siamo affatto sciocche
> ciò che hai appena scritto è la premessa su cui hai impostato questo nostro scambio di battute
> ma io, ignorandola, avrei potuto travisare ogni tua parola
> ...


Come dice Passante, tutto sta nell'idea di duraturo.
Se duraturo è una relazione che funziona per qualche anno non ci vuole nessuna "ricetta" perché sono moltissime le persone che desiderano un punto di riferimento affettivo e arrivano anche a convivere e sposarsi per questo.
Bisogna vedere quanto dura e quanto funziona il rapporto. La relazione o il matrimonio possono anche durare una vita.
La mia relazione duratura è durata venti anni. Fino a quando ho capito che il rapporto era una schifezza.
Non credo che ci siano ricette. Prima di capire cos'era il mio rapporto io ne avrei date tante parlando di libertà, sincerità, trasparenza, sesso, dialogo, interessi e obiettivi comuni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:rido di me.


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come dice Passante, tutto sta nell'idea di duraturo.
> Se duraturo è una relazione che funziona per qualche anno non ci vuole nessuna "ricetta" perché sono moltissime le persone che desiderano un punto di riferimento affettivo e arrivano anche a convivere e sposarsi per questo.
> Bisogna vedere quanto dura e quanto funziona il rapporto. La relazione o il matrimonio possono anche durare una vita.
> La mia relazione duratura è durata venti anni. Fino a quando ho capito che il rapporto era una schifezza.
> Non credo che ci siano ricette. Prima di capire cos'era il mio rapporto io ne avrei date tante parlando di libertà, sincerità, trasparenza, sesso, dialogo, interessi e obiettivi comuni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:rido di me.


Ciao, buona domenica.
Ti percepisco molto amareggiata, molto disillusa, non conosco la tua storia ma mi dispiace molto.
Guarda, una volta io non ci credevo alla fortuna ma più passa il tempo e più mi rendo conto che tante volte è proprio una questione di culo (perdona il francesismo). Conosco delle coppie che sembrava dovessero durare in eterno e che si sono rotte, altre sulle quali non avrei scommesso un soldo bucato che sono ancora solide.
Altre che sono finite perchè doveva finire.
Certo è una cosa, tra quelle che conosco ultimamente è una autentica strage. Hai presente, come stare da soldato in trincea, quando i tuoi vicini a destra e sinistra si beccano una pallottola mentre tu sei ancora in piedi e cominci a chiederti chi sarà il prossimo. Io sono in generale contro "l'accanimento terapeutico" per sistemare cose che non funzionano ma tendo spesso a razionalizzare, solo per capire, e come atteggiamento generale nei confronti della vita cerco sempre di "vendere cara la pelle".... comunque vada poi a finire la cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, buona domenica.
> Ti percepisco molto amareggiata, molto disillusa, non conosco la tua storia ma mi dispiace molto.
> Guarda, una volta io non ci credevo alla fortuna ma più passa il tempo e più mi rendo conto che tante volte è proprio una questione di culo (perdona il francesismo). Conosco delle coppie che sembrava dovessero durare in eterno e che si sono rotte, altre sulle quali non avrei scommesso un soldo bucato che sono ancora solide.
> Altre che sono finite perchè doveva finire.
> Certo è una cosa, tra quelle che conosco ultimamente è una autentica strage. Hai presente, come stare da soldato in trincea, quando i tuoi vicini a destra e sinistra si beccano una pallottola mentre tu sei ancora in piedi e cominci a chiederti chi sarà il prossimo. Io sono in generale contro "l'accanimento terapeutico" per sistemare cose che non funzionano ma tendo spesso a razionalizzare, solo per capire, e come atteggiamento generale nei confronti della vita cerco sempre di "vendere cara la pelle".... comunque vada poi a finire la cosa.


Non ci credo più.
Un'amica mi diceva settimana scorsa che festeggiava il suo anniversario di matrimonio di molti anni, unione lunga e solida. Si è sentita dire solo molti "che bello!" ma ha voluto aggiungere "con qualche compromesso".
La ricetta credo sia quella "compromessi" o anche "far finta che tutto va bene".


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2014)

Ciao 

affinché le cose vanno bene, e facile stare assieme. 
Difficile diviene, quando iniziano i silenzi ... 
Lì, e solo lì, si dimostra la vera forza dell'unione ... 

Un unione dipende dai due che la compongano ... 
Perciò, ognuno è attore principale ... 


sienne


----------



## Arianna (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci credo più.
> Un'amica mi diceva settimana scorsa che festeggiava il suo anniversario di matrimonio di molti anni, unione lunga e solida. Si è sentita dire solo molti "che bello!" ma ha voluto aggiungere "con qualche compromesso".
> La ricetta credo sia quella "compromessi" o anche "far finta che tutto va bene".


lo si percepisce che non ci credi più

c'è chi non accetta i compromessi né riesce a far finta
e c'è sempre la frustrazione del fallimento in una separazione
forse più dura da superare rispetto alla paura di restare sola


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> lo si percepisce che non ci credi più
> 
> c'è chi non accetta i compromessi né riesce a far finta
> e c'è sempre la frustrazione del fallimento in una separazione
> forse più dura da superare rispetto alla paura di restare sola


Io non sono fallita per nulla. Il fallito, da ogni punto di vista, è stato lui.
Paura della solitudine non l'ho mai avuta.
Non ci credevo molto neanche prima. Pensavo che avremmo potuto fare una cosa bella, contrariamente agli altri, seguendo regole di lealtà.
Lui non è stato leale. Comprensibile che non volesse far sapere chi era davvero.


----------



## Arianna (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono fallita per nulla. Il fallito, da ogni punto di vista, è stato lui.
> Paura della solitudine non l'ho mai avuta.
> Non ci credevo molto neanche prima. Pensavo che avremmo potuto fare una cosa bella, contrariamente agli altri, seguendo regole di lealtà.
> Lui non è stato leale. Comprensibile che non volesse far sapere chi era davvero.


quindi ti sei sentita tradita
in tutti i sensi

scusami, non conosco la tua storia

quanto al senso di fallimento, intendevo dire che se a un certo punto ti rendi conto che il progetto di vita in comune con una certa persona si rivela un fallimento, ti senti frustrato
per me è stato così
e io ero assolutamente incapace di esprimere quel senso di frustrazione 
e forse incapace persino di riconoscere il mio fallimento
al tempo stesso avevo paura


----------



## Arianna (22 Giugno 2014)

11/05/2014
Il tradimento uccide gli amori già morti






Illustrazione di Stefania Manzi 

A cura di Massimo Gramellini

Perché, se Leonardo è la mia anima prescelta e io sono la sua, e su questo non ho dubbi, essere “la grande prova uno dell’altra” da un certo punto in poi ci è sembrata una maledizione anziché un’occasione? Perché con lui non ero abbastanza felice? Perché lo ero completamente, e ho avuto paura? Perché non avevo più energie, perché ne avevo troppe, perché mi sono sentita all’improvviso vecchia, perché mi sono sentita all’improvviso giovane? Perché l’uomo con cui l’ho tradito, quando è venuto al ricevimento dei professori per parlare di suo figlio, ha invece cominciato a parlarmi di sua moglie, che è morta tre anni fa e gli manca tutti i giorni? Perché a quel punto ho sentito che anche a me Leonardo, pure se ogni mattina ci svegliavamo vicini e ogni notte vicini c’addormentavamo, mancava tutti i giorni? Perché volevo riempire io il vuoto che quell’uomo ha dentro? Perché volevo dimenticarmi del mio? Perché? Filemone, perché l’ho tradito?  
Hai ragione, eravamo in caduta libera e chi ci stava attorno certamente non ci ha aiutato. Se mi sfogavo con le mie amiche o con mia madre, loro mi davano ragione su tutto ed erano sempre pronte a scagliarsi contro Leonardo e forse gli amici di Leonardo facevano lo stesso contro di me. Ma degli altri mi interessa fino a un certo punto, sei tu che mi insegni che, se vogliamo cambiare loro, prima dobbiamo cambiare noi, no? E allora dimmi perché. Perché l’ho tradito. C’è chi sostiene che, se succede una cosa del genere, significa inevitabilmente che l’amore era già finito e noi non ce ne eravamo accorti. Ma io ti assicuro che non è stato così. Me ne accorgo giorno dopo giorno, anche grazie a te: non avevo mai smesso di amare Leonardo, come appunto succede fra anime prescelte. Mi credi? Mai, avevo smesso. Eppure l’ho tradito. Perché? Perché.  
*Giò* 


Un tradimento uccide soltanto gli amori già morti. Quelli vivi, sai, li può addirittura vivificare. Come tutti i traumi, rappresenta un’occasione per evolvere, dal momento che devia il corso delle cose. Ma non analizzarlo con la pancia e la testa, i tuoi strumenti preferiti. Ascolta ciò che sta in mezzo, Giò: niente ragiona meglio del cuore. Tu hai tradito Leonardo perché non potevi farne a meno. Pensi sia stato un evento improvviso e casuale, ma nella vita tutto ha un senso e anche gli imprevisti sono il risultato di una serie ininterrotta di decisioni inconsapevoli. Tu hai tradito il tuo uomo perché dentro hai un vuoto e ti sforzi di colmarlo in qualche modo. Lui non basta. Lui non ti basta. E non puoi fare finta che quel vuoto non ci sia. Se ti fossi repressa, il disagio sarebbe esploso comunque. Magari sarebbe stato Leonardo a innescare la miccia.  
Il tradimento non esiste. E’ solo il tentativo del tuo sé di colmare quel vuoto. La pancia, sede delle emozioni, trasmette il disagio al cervello biologico, che lo risolve nel modo più spiccio. A quel punto ti ritrovi a un bivio: o prendi la salita e ti metti in discussione, oppure scegli la discesa e rompi la relazione. Si formeranno altre coppie, che non avendo risolto il problema di quel vuoto continueranno a tradirsi all’infinito. E si troverà sempre uno scrittore, uno psicologo, un deluso travestito da cinico pronto a sentenziare che la vita è soltanto questo: il luogo delle emozioni fugaci, del deperimento inesorabile dei corpi e dei sentimenti. 
Se ascolti il cuore, Giò, ti racconterà un’altra storia. La storia di una sete che nessuno, se non te stessa, può placare. Staccare la mente è la condizione per togliere il sonoro alla vita e riuscire finalmente a sentire il sussurro del cuore. Immagino che ti dirà che non hai alcun bisogno di essere perdonata. Che con il tradimento hai semplicemente evidenziato una situazione. E’ che è stato il tuo cervello a versarci sopra il senso di colpa. Quando diventi consapevole che nessuno potrà mai colmare il tuo vuoto, allora sarai pronta per un’altra persona. Leonardo o chi per lui - perché io non darei per scontato che sia lui - potrà farti sentire meglio. Ma se non sarai stata tu a darti pace, prima o poi rovinerete tutto di nuovo.  
Ricordati che l’amore perfetto non esiste. Quello reale é la somma di tante imperfezioni. L’amore più duraturo è spesso il più improbabile. E’ appena smetti di inseguire l’amore perfetto che ti metti in gioco davvero. Cominci a prendere dalla vita ciò che ti dà e non deleghi più a nessuno il potere di decidere il tuo stato d’animo. A Leonardo, o a chi sarà, darai tutto ciò che potrai e vedremo se gli basta. E se gli basta sarà amore, secondo i luoghi comuni. In realtà sarà un modo lieve di convivere: avrai trovato un alter ego con il quale andare avanti nell’esperienza della vita. Perché, quando la passione finisce, resta la tolleranza: un lago enorme dove accogli l’acqua dell’altro senza farla tracimare. Se Leonardo ti ha lasciato perché lo hai tradito, allora non so se ti ama davvero. Sono tutti bravi a dire “amore” ma poi ci mettono così poco amore in tutto ciò che fanno. Chiamano amore una dipendenza o un’abitudine. Giò, ti suggerisco un esercizio. Camminare un’ora al giorno. Così ricorderai al tuo corpo che deve mutare punto di vista e sganciarsi dai soliti schemi. La vita non è un’abitudine. E’ un’impresa che devi compiere da sola, con l’aiuto di tanti e la protezione del tuo 
*Filèmone*


----------



## Arianna (22 Giugno 2014)

Digitando su google la parola 'tradimento' tra le prime occorrenze c'è l'articolo che ho appena copincollato. Il link:

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/05/11/b...i-gi-morti-hZfnMYIFIIMcyYsevj4MFJ/pagina.html

L'ultima parte mi sembra degna di essere letta, ai fini di questa discussione, per questo ho voluto condividerlo.


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono fallita per nulla. Il fallito, da ogni punto di vista, è stato lui.
> Paura della solitudine non l'ho mai avuta.
> Non ci credevo molto neanche prima. Pensavo che avremmo potuto fare una cosa bella, contrariamente agli altri, seguendo regole di lealtà.
> Lui non è stato leale. Comprensibile che non volesse far sapere chi era davvero.


Scusa, non voglio rinvangare, ma percepisco dalle tue parole molto astio nei suoi confronti, ci sarà pure stato qualcosa da salvare in lui. E' finita a molto?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa, non voglio rinvangare, ma percepisco dalle tue parole molto astio nei suoi confronti, ci sarà pure stato qualcosa da salvare in lui. E' finita a molto?


Non mi ha ammazzata.
Questo mi sembra una cosa molto positiva.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La discussione parte dall'idea di creare un rapporto duraturo, non un rapporto che funzione finché funziona, anche se dura una settimana o due anni.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere come si potrebbe NON lasciare l'altra persona libera.
> A parte il metodo di alcuni psicopatici che chiudono in cantina.


scusa, non riesco a seguire. Definisci duraturo. 5 anni è duraturo? 10? 8? 17? 3? Tutti i rapporti funzionano finché funzionano, anche qui non capisco. Che sia duraturo lo vedi durante e poi, mica lo puoi 'costruire' così. Puoi evitare un rapporto che minaccia di essere duratoro, questo sì: ti puoi sottrarre se non te ne va mezza. O ti puoi sottrarre a una storia che parte già, come asserzione di base dell'altro -a parole o atti- come breve e superficiale, se desideri una storia diversa. Ma non puoi creare la longevità nel rapporto che hai. Funziona se funziona per tutto il tempo che funziona, secondo me: siamo sempre lì indipendentemente della lunghezza della storia stessa. L'amore per sempre, per me, è un'idea peggiore e più subdola del principe azzurro. E adesso che la gente ha smesso di sopportare, di coppie per sempre non ne esistono praticamente più. Eccezioni -eccezioni, eh- escluse. Di essere per sempre genitore attento e presente, questo sì che lo puoi decidere. Tutto il resto non dico che sia un tiro di dadi, ma di aspetti di gioco d'azzardo ne ha, e non pochi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah beh.
> Dicesi rapporto duraturo se non si cambia partner ogni sei mesi.


ok, dunque che si cambia partner ogni anno è duraturo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono fallita per nulla. Il fallito, da ogni punto di vista, è stato lui.
> *Paura della solitudine non l'ho mai avuta.
> Non ci credevo molto neanche prima. Pensavo che avremmo potuto fare una cosa bella, contrariamente agli altri, seguendo regole di lealtà*.
> Lui non è stato leale. Comprensibile che non volesse far sapere chi era davvero.


Quoto con furore il grassetto, è quello che ho vissuto io. Io, oltre alla lealtà, ci mettevo anche 'essere in gamba', non solo leali l'un con l'altro ma in generale col mondo e le cose. La longevità s'è creata giorno per giorno, non a tavolino all'inizio; la rottura in un attimo. :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, non riesco a seguire. Definisci duraturo. 5 anni è duraturo? 10? 8? 17? 3? Tutti i rapporti funzionano finché funzionano, anche qui non capisco. Che sia duraturo lo vedi durante e poi, mica lo puoi 'costruire' così. Puoi evitare un rapporto che minaccia di essere duratoro, questo sì: ti puoi sottrarre se non te ne va mezza. O ti puoi sottrarre a una storia che parte già, come asserzione di base dell'altro -a parole o atti- come breve e superficiale, se desideri una storia diversa. Ma non puoi creare la longevità nel rapporto che hai. Funziona se funziona per tutto il tempo che funziona, secondo me: siamo sempre lì indipendentemente della lunghezza della storia stessa. L'amore per sempre, per me, è un'idea peggiore e più subdola del principe azzurro. E adesso che la gente ha smesso di sopportare, di coppie per sempre non ne esistono praticamente più. Eccezioni -eccezioni, eh- escluse. Di essere per sempre genitore attento e presente, questo sì che lo puoi decidere. Tutto il resto non dico che sia un tiro di dadi, ma di aspetti di gioco d'azzardo ne ha, e non pochi.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, dunque che si cambia partner ogni anno è duraturo?


Io contestavo la possibilità di trovare una ricetta.
Alcuni interventi confermavano di avere ricette.
Allora chiedevo quanto funzionassero e mi è stato risposto "arrivare a progettare vacanze o di andare a convivere".
Allora il mio era un rapporto molto più duraturo e potrei dare ricette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
Le ricette sono ridicole.


----------



## Arianna (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io contestavo la possibilità di trovare una ricetta.
> Alcuni interventi confermavano di avere ricette.
> Allora chiedevo quanto funzionassero e mi è stato risposto "arrivare a progettare vacanze o di andare a convivere".
> Allora il mio era un rapporto molto più duraturo e potrei dare ricette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
> Le ricette sono ridicole.


no aspetta
tu mi hai chiesto di definire il significato di 'rapporto duraturo'
io ti ho risposto che per me un rapporto diventa duraturo quando si fanno progetti di vita insieme (organizzare un viaggio o una convivenza sono solo due semplici esempi di progetti)
mi sembra un po' diverso da quanto hai appena scritto tu

poi chi legge è anche libero di leggere e interpretare a suo modo...


----------



## Arianna (22 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, non riesco a seguire. Definisci duraturo. 5 anni è duraturo? 10? 8? 17? 3? Tutti i rapporti funzionano finché funzionano, anche qui non capisco. Che sia duraturo lo vedi durante e poi, mica lo puoi 'costruire' così. Puoi evitare un rapporto che minaccia di essere duratoro, questo sì: ti puoi sottrarre se non te ne va mezza. O ti puoi sottrarre a una storia che parte già, come asserzione di base dell'altro -a parole o atti- come breve e superficiale, se desideri una storia diversa. Ma non puoi creare la longevità nel rapporto che hai. Funziona se funziona per tutto il tempo che funziona, secondo me: siamo sempre lì indipendentemente della lunghezza della storia stessa. L'amore per sempre, per me, è un'idea peggiore e più subdola del principe azzurro. E adesso che la gente ha smesso di sopportare, di coppie per sempre non ne esistono praticamente più. Eccezioni -eccezioni, eh- escluse. Di essere per sempre genitore attento e presente, questo sì che lo puoi decidere. Tutto il resto non dico che sia un tiro di dadi, ma di aspetti di gioco d'azzardo ne ha, e non pochi.


ho dato approvazione


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> no aspetta
> tu mi hai chiesto di definire il significato di 'rapporto duraturo'
> io ti ho risposto che per me un rapporto diventa duraturo quando si fanno progetti di vita insieme (organizzare un viaggio o una convivenza sono solo due semplici esempi di progetti)
> mi sembra un po' diverso da quanto hai appena scritto tu
> ...


Anche chi scrive è libero di credere di avere la ricetta del rapporto duraturo.
Un progetto, per me, è solo un progetto. Quando il progetto si realizza e si mantiene allora il rapporto diventa duraturo.
Se no era un progetto duraturo anche quello di Erika e Omar.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io contestavo la possibilità di trovare una ricetta.
> Alcuni interventi confermavano di avere ricette.
> Allora chiedevo quanto funzionassero e mi è stato risposto "arrivare a progettare vacanze o di andare a convivere".
> Allora il mio era un rapporto molto più duraturo e potrei dare ricette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
> Le ricette sono ridicole.


capito, grazie! :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> ho dato approvazione


grazie!


----------



## free (22 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, non riesco a seguire. Definisci duraturo. 5 anni è duraturo? 10? 8? 17? 3? Tutti i rapporti funzionano finché funzionano, anche qui non capisco. Che sia duraturo lo vedi durante e poi, mica lo puoi 'costruire' così. Puoi evitare un rapporto che minaccia di essere duratoro, questo sì: ti puoi sottrarre se non te ne va mezza. O ti puoi sottrarre a una storia che parte già, come asserzione di base dell'altro -a parole o atti- come breve e superficiale, se desideri una storia diversa. Ma non puoi creare la longevità nel rapporto che hai. Funziona se funziona per tutto il tempo che funziona, secondo me: siamo sempre lì indipendentemente della lunghezza della storia stessa. *L'amore per sempre, per me, è un'idea peggiore e più subdola del principe azzurro*. E adesso che la gente ha smesso di sopportare, di coppie per sempre non ne esistono praticamente più. Eccezioni -eccezioni, eh- escluse. Di essere per sempre genitore attento e presente, questo sì che lo puoi decidere. Tutto il resto non dico che sia un tiro di dadi, ma di aspetti di gioco d'azzardo ne ha, e non pochi.



però secondo me quando ci si innamora si ha la netta sensazione che sia per sempre, ed è un sintomo che fa capire che si è innamorati, lo si vive come se fosse per sempre


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però secondo me quando ci si innamora si ha la netta sensazione che sia per sempre, ed è un sintomo che fa capire che si è innamorati, lo si vive come se fosse per sempre


ma certamente, ed è bellissimo! Però in genere poi passa, per solo uno dei due o entrambi.


----------



## free (22 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma certamente, ed è bellissimo! Però in genere poi passa, per solo uno dei due o entrambi.



allegria, allegria


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> allegria, allegria



:ballo::ballo::im-ok:

chiaramente auguro a tutte/i di essere l'eccezione, eh.


----------



## Arianna (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche chi scrive è libero di credere di avere la ricetta del rapporto duraturo.
> Un progetto, per me, è solo un progetto. Quando il progetto si realizza e si mantiene allora il rapporto diventa duraturo.
> Se no era un progetto duraturo anche quello di Erika e Omar.


certo
ma per realizzare devo pur sempre fare progetti
dovevo specificarlo? mi sembrava abbastanza ovvio

che sarcasmo però!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> E tu ....sei pesce pilota o squalo?:smile:


A volte pilota
a volte squalo

Per la norma endemica che ognuno di noi entra in ogni sistema sociale con ruoli diversi no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> 1)ci vuole pazienza ...un'infinita pazienza (da entrambe le parti)
> 2)tolleranza ...infinita tolleranza (da entrambe le parti)
> 3)sopportazione ...infinita sopportazione(da parte di entrambe le parti)
> 4)un pizzico di indifferenza
> ...


Ehi mela ammettilo che sono una dura palestra eh?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però secondo me quando ci si innamora si ha la netta sensazione che sia per sempre, ed è un sintomo che fa capire che si è innamorati, lo si vive come se fosse per sempre


E li sta l'inganno no?
Poi quando ti stufi non ti despetoli più

Guarda Donna Elvira contro Don Giovanni...

Na guma e na pecola mai viste...povero Don Giovanni...


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

come coppia di durata personalmente intendo che si ha oltrepassato la fase dello stare "solo" bene assieme,
ma che si vuole creare un "noi" che sia di più della somma dello stare bene singolarmente assieme. 
Include progetti a lungo termine ... include la comprensione in fasi oscuri e difficili ... 

Una cosa così ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Non amo molto i decaloghi, ma ci sono state due regole fondamentali che fin da adolescente hanno improntato il mio comportamento con l'altro sesso, e che ho tratto da due vecchie canzoni
> La prima: se ami qualcuno lascialo libero
> La seconda: l'amore non ha padroni


che in soldoni?
in genere i rapporti con gli altri sarebbe logico fossero improntati sule libertà personali sempre .
nel caso di una coppia c'è un legame sentimentale fisico -cerebrale -emotivo e un progetto comune che rendono uniti li due individui ,non da chissà quali catene oppressive ...ma da reciproca e volontaria intimità comune che non soffoca , anzi conforta e rinforza.
mi pare lapalissiano che le persone debbano essere libere , libere di decidere di legarsi in piena soddisfazione con tutto ciò che comporta stare in coppia, vantaggi e oneri .
l'amore in realtà ha sempre avuto padroni ; sono  il buon senso, l'equilibrio e la maturità che vanno messi in gioco per vivere in armonia con l'altro in uno scambio che sia di condivisione e indipendenza allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che in soldoni?
> in genere i rapporti con gli altri sarebbe logico fossero improntati sule libertà personali sempre .
> nel caso di una coppia c'è un legame sentimentale fisico -cerebrale -emotivo e un progetto comune che rendono uniti li due individui ,non da chissà quali catene oppressive ...ma da reciproca e volontaria intimità comune che non soffoca , anzi conforta e rinforza.
> mi pare lapalissiano che le persone debbano essere libere , libere di decidere di legarsi in piena soddisfazione con tutto ciò che comporta stare in coppia, vantaggi e oneri .
> l'amore in realtà ha sempre avuto padroni ; sono il buon senso, l'equilibrio e la maturità che vanno messi in gioco per vivere in armonia con l'altro in uno scambio che sia di condivisione e indipendenza allo stesso tempo.


Voto: 5 e 1/2. Puoi fare di più.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voto: 5 e 1/2. Puoi fare di più.


avevo mal di pancia


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, buona domenica.
> Ti percepisco molto amareggiata, molto disillusa, non conosco la tua storia ma mi dispiace molto.
> Guarda, una volta io non ci credevo alla fortuna ma più passa il tempo e più mi rendo conto che tante volte è proprio una questione di culo (perdona il francesismo). Conosco delle coppie che sembrava dovessero durare in eterno e che si sono rotte, altre sulle quali non avrei scommesso un soldo bucato che sono ancora solide.
> Altre che sono finite perchè doveva finire.
> *Certo è una cosa, tra quelle che conosco ultimamente è una autentica strage. Hai presente, come stare da soldato in trincea, quando i tuoi vicini a destra e sinistra si beccano una pallottola mentre tu sei ancora in piedi e cominci a chiederti chi sarà il prossimo. *Io sono in generale contro "l'accanimento terapeutico" per sistemare cose che non funzionano ma tendo spesso a razionalizzare, solo per capire, e come atteggiamento generale nei confronti della vita cerco sempre di "vendere cara la pelle".... comunque vada poi a finire la cosa.


Sembra quasi la definizione di stress post-traumatico o Shell Shock ...


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sembra quasi la definizione di stress post-traumatico o Shell Shock ...


Si, lo so è un paragone azzardato ed eccessivo ma era tanto per dipingere l'apparente casualità con cui avvngono certe cose, ve ne racconto una:
Pasqua di quest'anno, telefono ad un amico che non sento da un po, mi risponde sua moglie, dopo i convenevoli le dico: Puoi passarmi I.... lei mi risponde: Non vive più con me, se ne è andato la settimana scorsa.
Son caduto dal pero, sembrava che tra loro tutto filasse per il meglio...sembrava.


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che in soldoni?
> in genere i rapporti con gli altri sarebbe logico fossero improntati sule libertà personali sempre .
> nel caso di una coppia c'è un legame sentimentale fisico -cerebrale -emotivo e un progetto comune che rendono uniti li due individui ,non da chissà quali catene oppressive ...ma da reciproca e volontaria intimità comune che non soffoca , anzi conforta e rinforza.
> mi pare lapalissiano che le persone debbano essere libere , libere di decidere di legarsi in piena soddisfazione con tutto ciò che comporta stare in coppia, vantaggi e oneri .
> l'amore in realtà ha sempre avuto padroni ; sono  il buon senso, l'equilibrio e la maturità che vanno messi in gioco per vivere in armonia con l'altro in uno scambio che sia di condivisione e indipendenza allo stesso tempo.



:up: quoto e approvo.


----------



## Principessa (23 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come coppia di durata personalmente intendo che si ha oltrepassato la fase dello stare "solo" bene assieme,
> ma che si vuole creare un "noi" che sia di più della somma dello stare bene singolarmente assieme.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. 

Si pensa al plurale e non più solo al singolare...


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Si pensa al plurale e non più solo al singolare...


:up:


----------



## Arianna (23 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che in soldoni?
> in genere i rapporti con gli altri sarebbe logico fossero improntati sule libertà personali sempre .
> nel caso di una coppia c'è un legame sentimentale fisico -cerebrale -emotivo e un progetto comune che rendono uniti li due individui ,non da chissà quali catene oppressive ...ma da reciproca e volontaria intimità comune che non soffoca , anzi conforta e rinforza.
> mi pare lapalissiano che le persone debbano essere libere , libere di decidere di legarsi in piena soddisfazione con tutto ciò che comporta stare in coppia, vantaggi e oneri .
> l'amore in realtà ha sempre avuto padroni ; sono  il buon senso, l'equilibrio e la maturità che vanno messi in gioco per vivere in armonia con l'altro in uno scambio che sia di condivisione e indipendenza allo stesso tempo.


libere di decidere di legarsi
salvo poi...

in soldoni mi ritrovo a pieno in quanto dicono AnnaBlume e Sienne


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2014)

puoi fare la differenza.
posto che di base spero non ci sia bisogno di dirlo occorre quel che occorre (amore, passione, intesa etc)
dato per scontato che si sia in presenza di ciò,
 un conto è averne la cura, un altro perdersi in sterili principi di finta libertà.
io non ho padroni, certo..
ma a mio marito rispondo dei miei comportamenti perchè essi condizionano anche i suoi ...ma soprattutto se mi ama gli interessa quello che faccio.

 e viceversa.penso che il concetto di duraturo si leghi con la volontà del progetto .che non vuol dire sacrificio , sopportazione ...etc ma anche sì solo che diventano buona volontà, tolleranza e maturità.


AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, non riesco a seguire. Definisci duraturo. 5 anni è duraturo? 10? 8? 17? 3? Tutti i rapporti funzionano finché funzionano, anche qui non capisco. Che sia duraturo lo vedi durante e poi, mica lo puoi 'costruire' così. Puoi evitare un rapporto che minaccia di essere duratoro, questo sì: ti puoi sottrarre se non te ne va mezza. O ti puoi sottrarre a una storia che parte già, come asserzione di base dell'altro -a parole o atti- come breve e superficiale, se desideri una storia diversa.* Ma non puoi creare la longevità nel rapporto che hai. *Funziona se funziona per tutto il tempo che funziona, secondo me: siamo sempre lì indipendentemente della lunghezza della storia stessa. L'amore per sempre, per me, è un'idea peggiore e più subdola del principe azzurro. E adesso che la gente ha smesso di sopportare, di coppie per sempre non ne esistono praticamente più. Eccezioni -eccezioni, eh- escluse. Di essere per sempre genitore attento e presente, questo sì che lo puoi decidere. Tutto il resto non dico che sia un tiro di dadi, ma di aspetti di gioco d'azzardo ne ha, e non pochi.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> libere di decidere di legarsi
> salvo poi...
> 
> in soldoni mi ritrovo a pieno in quanto dicono AnnaBlume e Sienne


ma anche no


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> puoi fare la differenza.
> posto che di base spero non ci sia bisogno di dirlo occorre quel che occorre (amore, passione, intesa etc)
> dato per scontato che si sia in presenza di ciò,
> un conto è averne la cura, un altro perdersi *in sterili principi di finta libertà*.
> ...


finta libertà? Sterili principi? 

sul resto della 'costruzione di una storia' sono d'accordo. Non viene da sé. Ma nulla ha il potere di creare la longevità, che gode di vita propria. E certo non è la sopportazione che ha quel potere. Opinione, chiaramente.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2014)

condivido, è altro;anche la capacità di valutare le cose che meritano tolleranza e che ne valgano la pena 





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> finta libertà? Sterili principi?
> 
> sul resto della 'costruzione di una storia' sono d'accordo. Non viene da sé. Ma nulla ha il potere di creare la longevità, che gode di vita propria. *E certo non è la sopportazione che ha quel potere*. Opinione, chiaramente.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Giugno 2014)

Le tre A
Amore
Altruismo
Autocritica


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido, è altro;anche la capacità di valutare le cose che meritano tolleranza e che ne valgano la pena


quoto!


----------



## Principessa (23 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> puoi fare la differenza.
> posto che di base spero non ci sia bisogno di dirlo occorre quel che occorre (amore, passione, intesa etc)
> dato per scontato che si sia in presenza di ciò,
> *un conto è averne la cura, un altro perdersi in sterili principi di finta libertà.
> ...


Sono d'accordo! 

E' anche bello farsi condizionare dall'altra persona e crescere ogni giorno insieme.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Le tre A
> Amore
> Altruismo
> Autocritica


Tu hai mai visto una moglie fare autocritica?


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu hai mai visto una moglie fare autocritica?



Io ho visto molte mogli criticare le auto


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2014)

bello quest'avatar di ispirazione magrittiana.
pensavo quante disfatte , guai e tragedie si sarebbero evitate con lo stesso finale di pensavo fosse amore ed invece era un calesse


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Io ho visto molte mogli criticare le auto


ahahahahahah vero!


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Io ho visto molte mogli criticare le auto


Mia mamma dava i  numeri se l' auto non era perfettamente pulita.

Mai capito perche' lo ritenesse cosi impirtante.

Non dico di farle diventare ripostigli......mia figlia ci riesce....ma linda e perfetta sempre mi sembra paranoico.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bello quest'avatar di ispirazione magrittiana.
> pensavo quante disfatte , guai e tragedie si sarebbero evitate con lo stesso finale di pensavo fosse amore ed invece era un calesse


L'importante è sempre che la moglie resti convinta che sia amore no?
In genere poi noi mariti facciamo come ci pare no?

Infatti la prima lancia della moglie è...

Sniff sob...non mi ami veramente...


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bello quest'avatar di ispirazione magrittiana.
> pensavo quante disfatte , guai e tragedie si sarebbero evitate con lo stesso finale di pensavo fosse amore ed invece era un calesse


Grazie, è proprio un ritratto fotografico di Magritte.
Sai, mi chiedo anch'io spesso quanto il rapporto tra due persone sia infruenzato dal carico di apettative individuali e culturali, a volte penso che il nostro cercare la perfezione nel nostro rapporto sia fuorviante.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie, è proprio un ritratto fotografico di Magritte.
> Sai, mi chiedo anch'io spesso quanto il rapporto tra due persone sia infruenzato dal carico di apettative individuali e culturali, a volte penso che il nostro cercare la perfezione nel nostro rapporto sia fuorviante.


Quasi tutti quelli che si scrivono qui si sono sposati o hanno avuto convivenze di anni. La progettualità c'era e per molti c'è ancora.
Chi, avendo la sfera di cristallo e sapendo come sono andate le cose, avrebbe iniziato quei progetti?
Ovvio che i figli non si rinnegano e che il ragionamento è puramente ipotetico.
Ma chi ora si prenderebbe quel pacchetto?
E qualcuno avrebbe il coraggio di fornire ricette?


----------



## Arianna (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi tutti quelli che si scrivono qui si sono sposati o hanno avuto convivenze di anni. La progettualità c'era e per molti c'è ancora.
> Chi, avendo la sfera di cristallo e sapendo come sono andate le cose, avrebbe iniziato quei progetti?
> Ovvio che i figli non si rinnegano e che il ragionamento è puramente ipotetico.
> Ma chi ora si prenderebbe quel pacchetto?
> E qualcuno avrebbe il coraggio di fornire ricette?


Credo ci voglia più coraggio a prendersi il pacchetto completo, piuttosto che a dare ricette.
A parlare siamo tutti bravi.
Poi va da sé che ognuno qui parla per la propria esperienza e ciò che è valido per me non lo è per gli altri e viceversa.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Credo ci voglia più coraggio a prendersi il pacchetto completo, piuttosto che a dare ricette.
> A parlare siamo tutti bravi.
> Poi va da sé che ognuno qui parla per la propria esperienza e ciò che è valido per me non lo è per gli altri e viceversa.


Il pacchetto ce lo prendiamo tutti. Però è a sorpresa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il pacchetto ce lo prendiamo tutti. Però è a sorpresa.


e la sorpresa a volte è peggio del bamboccetto tossico cinese


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e la sorpresa a volte è peggio del bamboccetto tossico cinese


:up:


----------



## spleen (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi tutti quelli che si scrivono qui si sono sposati o hanno avuto convivenze di anni. La progettualità c'era e per molti c'è ancora.
> *Chi, avendo la sfera di cristallo e sapendo come sono andate le cose, avrebbe iniziato quei progetti?*
> Ovvio che i figli non si rinnegano e che il ragionamento è puramente ipotetico.
> Ma chi ora si prenderebbe quel pacchetto?
> E qualcuno avrebbe il coraggio di fornire ricette?


  E  tu che avresti  fatto in alternativa?
  Saresti rimasta single?  Avresti cercato di vivere senza uomini?  Ne avresti solo “usato” qualcuno ogni tanto? Ti saresti data allo sport?......Quello che succede è dovuto alla nostra natura ed al nostro destino di umani, cadere e cercare di rialzarsi è la nostra condizione, la sola differenza tra noi è sul come lo facciamo.

  Tu dici che non esistono regole, non ci sono ricette, anch’io lo ho pensato a lungo, ho aperto questo 3d non per avere un banale elenco di battute ad effetto e luoghi comuni,  (tipo -se ami qualcuno lo lasci libero etc etc..) gironzolando in rete ne avrei trovate a bizzeffe (tipo l'elenco che apre il 3d) ma per confrontarmi su una cosa più concreta, sui motivi che ci tengono legati ; ogni tanto vedo che ci sono anche delle cose che funzionano e vorrei capirne il motivo, …solo capire.  (PS la progettualità nella coppia è una conseguenza, non un motivo ).


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> E  tu che avresti  fatto in alternativa?
> Saresti rimasta single?  Avresti cercato di vivere senza uomini?  Ne avresti solo “usato” qualcuno ogni tanto? Ti saresti data allo sport?......Quello che succede è dovuto alla nostra natura ed al nostro destino di umani, cadere e cercare di rialzarsi è la nostra condizione, la sola differenza tra noi è sul come lo facciamo.
> 
> Tu dici che non esistono regole, non ci sono ricette, anch’io lo ho pensato a lungo, ho aperto questo 3d non per avere un banale elenco di battute ad effetto e luoghi comuni,  (tipo -se ami qualcuno lo lasci libero etc etc..) gironzolando in rete ne avrei trovate a bizzeffe (tipo l'elenco che apre il 3d) ma per confrontarmi su una cosa più concreta, sui motivi che ci tengono legati ; ogni tanto vedo che ci sono anche delle cose che funzionano e vorrei capirne il motivo, …solo capire.  (PS la progettualità nella coppia è una conseguenza, non un motivo ).


Con la sfera di cristallo non avrei sposato lui ma un altro più affidabile.
Qui è pieno di uomini fedeli traditi. Avrei potuto trovarne uno anch'io e non renderlo tradito.


----------



## spleen (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con la sfera di cristallo non avrei sposato lui ma un altro più affidabile.
> *Qui è pieno di uomini fedeli traditi.* Avrei potuto trovarne uno anch'io e non renderlo tradito.


Ci si innamora di una persona, non di una condizione, purtroppo spesso della persona che ci farà male.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> E  tu che avresti  fatto in alternativa?
> Saresti rimasta single?  Avresti cercato di vivere senza uomini?  Ne avresti solo “usato” qualcuno ogni tanto? Ti saresti data allo sport?......Quello che succede è dovuto alla nostra natura ed al nostro destino di umani, cadere e cercare di rialzarsi è la nostra condizione, la sola differenza tra noi è sul come lo facciamo.
> 
> Tu dici che non esistono regole, non ci sono ricette, anch’io lo ho pensato a lungo, ho aperto questo 3d non per avere un banale elenco di battute ad effetto e luoghi comuni,  (tipo -se ami qualcuno lo lasci libero etc etc..) gironzolando in rete ne avrei trovate a bizzeffe (tipo l'elenco che apre il 3d) ma per confrontarmi su una cosa più concreta, sui motivi che ci tengono legati ; ogni tanto vedo che ci sono anche delle cose che funzionano e vorrei capirne il motivo, …solo capire.  (PS la progettualità nella coppia è una conseguenza, non un motivo ).


Sai una cosa?
Ritengo che proprio l'assenza di progettualità
nella mia coppia
sia stata la chiave per godersi quello che il cielo ci ha riservato.

E resto del parere che una coppia che si sfalda che so dopo vent'anni di matrimonio

per una scappatella

era come si dice da noi...tacà su con el spuo....

( attaccata con uno sputo)

In tante coppie ho visto una progettualità accentuata, ma solo da un lato...

Per cui il progetto del soccombente era...faccio tutto quello che vuoi tu, così sei felice e non mi rompi le tole.

Ho ben visto ad esempio i casini per non aver aderito al progetto secondo figlio.

Li ho ben visti.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con la sfera di cristallo non avrei sposato lui ma un altro più affidabile.
> Qui è pieno di uomini fedeli traditi. Avrei potuto trovarne uno anch'io e non renderlo tradito.


Dici bene
Qui.

Ma qui non è il mondo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici bene
> Qui.
> 
> Ma qui non è il mondo.


perché, nel mondo non ci sono fedeli? Forse nel tuo no. Nel mio è grave non esserlo, ad esmpio. Questione di prospettive, credo. Mai pensato che 'una scapatella' fosse 'uno sputo'.


----------



## spleen (26 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché, nel mondo non ci sono fedeli? Forse nel tuo no. Nel mio è grave non esserlo, ad esmpio. Questione di prospettive, credo. Mai pensato che 'una scapatella' fosse 'uno sputo'.


Si, ci sono anche i fedeli, e rovesciando la prospettiva mi andrebbe di capire bene non perchè si tradisce visto che ho già una idea in merito ma cosa tiene legati.
Ma forse è troppo difficile, come definire la sostanza di "amore".


----------



## spleen (26 Giugno 2014)

X  AnnaBlume.....ora ho letto la tua storia.....Cristo!...XD
Ti abbraccio
Spleen


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> X  AnnaBlume.....ora ho letto la tua storia.....Cristo!...XD
> *Ti abbraccio*
> Spleen



ma hai indossato l'apposita tuta anti guerra batteriologica?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Arianna (26 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> E  tu che avresti  fatto in alternativa?  Saresti rimasta single?  Avresti cercato di vivere senza uomini?  Ne avresti solo “usato” qualcuno ogni tanto? Ti saresti data allo sport?......Quello che succede è dovuto alla nostra natura ed al nostro destino di umani, cadere e cercare di rialzarsi è la nostra condizione, la sola differenza tra noi è sul come lo facciamo.  Tu dici che non esistono regole, non ci sono ricette, anch’io lo ho pensato a lungo, ho aperto questo 3d non per avere un banale elenco di battute ad effetto e luoghi comuni,  (tipo -se ami qualcuno lo lasci libero etc etc..) gironzolando in rete ne avrei trovate a bizzeffe (tipo l'elenco che apre il 3d) ma per confrontarmi su una cosa più concreta, sui motivi che ci tengono legati ; ogni tanto vedo che ci sono anche delle cose che funzionano e vorrei capirne il motivo, …solo capire.  (PS la progettualità nella coppia è una conseguenza, non un motivo ).


beh, in ogni luogo comune c'è sempre un fondo di veritàe poi le mie non erano battute a effetto volutoho riportato ciò che è vero per me, ma non è detto che la "ricetta" sia valida per tuttie concordo con quanto detto da altri che non esiste una cosiddetta ricetta univocaognuno ha la sualasciare l'altro libero, per me, significa volere innanzitutto il suo benessere, non solo nella vita a due o nella vita intima, ma nella vita in generale, sul lavoro ad esempiosignifica incoraggiare l'altro a seguire i propri interessi e le proprie passioni, ad esempioincoraggiarlo a realizzarsi e a sentirsi realizzato nella vita e nel lavoroil mio vecchio compagno non mi incoraggiava nemmeno a seguire un corso di aggiornamento o a praticare qualche sport, eh?non mi sembra un concetto scontato o banale, ma parlo ovviamente per mequando sono arrivata qui avevo la testa piena di confusionee leggere e scrivere sul forum per me è stato, come dire, terapeuticoma oltre a leggere e scrivere (scrivere poco, a dire il vero, in confronto ad altri utenti...ammetto di peccare in sintesi) ho approfondito, letto altri forum, e letto libri (hai presente Anna Oliverio Ferraris, Aldo Carotenuto, Erich Fromm, Paolo Crepet eccetera?)io la mia "ricetta" forse adesso ce l'homa ci sono voluti anni per trovarla e sperimentarlaha funzionato quando dall'altra parte ho trovato la reciprocitàse ciò che io voglio è esattamente lo stesso che vuoi tuallora funzionapoi fanculo alle aspettative


----------



## Arianna (26 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> beh, in ogni luogo comune c'è sempre un fondo di veritàe poi le mie non erano battute a effetto volutoho riportato ciò che è vero per me, ma non è detto che la "ricetta" sia valida per tuttie concordo con quanto detto da altri che non esiste una cosiddetta ricetta univocaognuno ha la sualasciare l'altro libero, per me, significa volere innanzitutto il suo benessere, non solo nella vita a due o nella vita intima, ma nella vita in generale, sul lavoro ad esempiosignifica incoraggiare l'altro a seguire i propri interessi e le proprie passioni, ad esempioincoraggiarlo a realizzarsi e a sentirsi realizzato nella vita e nel lavoroil mio vecchio compagno non mi incoraggiava nemmeno a seguire un corso di aggiornamento o a praticare qualche sport, eh?non mi sembra un concetto scontato o banale, ma parlo ovviamente per mequando sono arrivata qui avevo la testa piena di confusionee leggere e scrivere sul forum per me è stato, come dire, terapeuticoma oltre a leggere e scrivere (scrivere poco, a dire il vero, in confronto ad altri utenti...ammetto di peccare in sintesi) ho approfondito, letto altri forum, e letto libri (hai presente Anna Oliverio Ferraris, Aldo Carotenuto, Erich Fromm, Paolo Crepet eccetera?)io la mia "ricetta" forse adesso ce l'homa ci sono voluti anni per trovarla e sperimentarlaha funzionato quando dall'altra parte ho trovato la reciprocitàse ciò che io voglio è esattamente lo stesso che vuoi tuallora funzionapoi fanculo alle aspettative


boh?c'è qualcosa che non funziona nella formattazionescusatemi e prendete il messaggio così com'èbuona estate


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> X  AnnaBlume.....ora ho letto la tua storia.....Cristo!...XD
> Ti abbraccio
> Spleen


grazie dell'abbraccio


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Come la pensa lei oggi....(?)
> diciamo che mi sento molto amato....poi c'è anche la nostra famiglia oltre a noi come coppia
> traditore...col pensiero mille volte......
> ho tradito però una persona per mettermi con lei...e le ho devastato la vita....ma ero giovane e stupido, molto stupido. (*Questa però è una storia da confessionale, non posso raccontarla ora*).
> Che tipo di coppia siamo....dunque hai presente il film "Tutti i santi giorni" ecco, noi siamo diversissimi.


l'hai scritta??? :mrgreen: ora sono curiosa!! se non l'hai scritta racconta...  ma non per curiosità eh.. :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> beh, in ogni luogo comune c'è sempre un fondo di veritàe poi le mie non erano battute a effetto volutoho riportato ciò che è vero per me, ma non è detto che la "ricetta" sia valida per tuttie concordo con quanto detto da altri che non esiste una cosiddetta ricetta univocaognuno ha la sualasciare l'altro libero, per me, significa volere innanzitutto il suo benessere, non solo nella vita a due o nella vita intima, ma nella vita in generale, sul lavoro ad esempiosignifica incoraggiare l'altro a seguire i propri interessi e le proprie passioni, ad esempioincoraggiarlo a realizzarsi e a sentirsi realizzato nella vita e nel lavoroil mio vecchio compagno non mi incoraggiava nemmeno a seguire un corso di aggiornamento o a praticare qualche sport, eh?non mi sembra un concetto scontato o banale, ma parlo ovviamente per mequando sono arrivata qui avevo la testa piena di confusionee leggere e scrivere sul forum per me è stato, come dire, terapeuticoma oltre a leggere e scrivere (scrivere poco, a dire il vero, in confronto ad altri utenti...ammetto di peccare in sintesi) ho approfondito, letto altri forum, e letto libri (hai presente Anna Oliverio Ferraris, Aldo Carotenuto, Erich Fromm, Paolo Crepet eccetera?)io la mia "ricetta" forse adesso ce l'homa ci sono voluti anni per trovarla e sperimentarlaha funzionato quando* dall'altra parte ho trovato la reciprocità* se ciò che io voglio è esattamente lo stesso che vuoi tuallora funzionapoi fanculo alle aspettative


La ricetta è questa!!
Trovarla!!!
Sei stata fortunata.:up:


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> beh, in ogni luogo comune c'è sempre un fondo di veritàe poi le mie non erano battute a effetto volutoho riportato ciò che è vero per me, ma non è detto che la "ricetta" sia valida per tuttie concordo con quanto detto da altri che non esiste una cosiddetta ricetta univocaognuno ha la sualasciare l'altro libero, per me, significa volere innanzitutto il suo benessere, non solo nella vita a due o nella vita intima, ma nella vita in generale, sul lavoro ad esempiosignifica incoraggiare l'altro a seguire i propri interessi e le proprie passioni, ad esempioincoraggiarlo a realizzarsi e a sentirsi realizzato nella vita e nel lavoroil mio vecchio compagno non mi incoraggiava nemmeno a seguire un corso di aggiornamento o a praticare qualche sport, eh?non mi sembra un concetto scontato o banale, ma parlo ovviamente per mequando sono arrivata qui avevo la testa piena di confusionee leggere e scrivere sul forum per me è stato, come dire, terapeuticoma oltre a leggere e scrivere (scrivere poco, a dire il vero, in confronto ad altri utenti...ammetto di peccare in sintesi) ho approfondito, letto altri forum, e letto libri (hai presente Anna Oliverio Ferraris, Aldo Carotenuto, Erich Fromm, Paolo Crepet eccetera?)io la mia "ricetta" forse adesso ce l'homa ci sono voluti anni per trovarla e sperimentarlaha funzionato quando dall'altra parte ho trovato la reciprocitàse ciò che io voglio è esattamente lo stesso che vuoi tuallora funzionapoi fanculo alle aspettative


Ho capito che alla massima che hai citato ci credi davvero ed è frutto di esperienze di vita vissuta, mi scuso se ti sei sentita in qualche modo attaccata, non era mia intenzione, ho solo preso a pretesto la tua frase per essere chiaro in quello che cercavo di esprimere. Mi sembri una persona molto sensibile e serena, pensa che nel caso di mia moglie sono io che la sprono a fare sport o a tenersi mentalmente allenata, mi dispiace che il tuo ex non capisse che avere accanto una persona che si prende cura di se stessa è un grande vantaggio per entrambi. Le massime e le ricette che molti hanno postato trovo che siano tutte vere e anche tutte opinabili in fondo perchè ogni coppia trova il suo equilibrio ma questo equilibrio puo anche finire.  Anch'io vivo una situazione serena ormai da molti anni, mi ritengo fortunato ma sono ben lungi dal definire il mio rapporto perfetto e sono consapevole che come tutto cambia anch'io o la mia lei potremmo cambiare e far finire tutto.      In bocca al lupo, ciao.


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> l'hai scritta??? :mrgreen: ora sono curiosa!! se non l'hai scritta racconta...  ma non per curiosità eh.. :carneval:


No, non ho ancora scritto la mia storia vecchia, curiosona, :mrgreen:  la racconterò se vuoi ma mi sembra poca cosa rispetto la tragedie che vedo scritte nel forum.
Mi piacerebbe aprire presto invece un 3d sulle differenze nella coppia, io e mia moglie come ho scritto, siamo diversissimi, ma stiamo insieme da molti anni, tra alti e bassi e devo dire che ultimamente mi scopro sempre più preso di lei.  Ecco, mi avevano detto che il tempo uccide i rapporti, cosa sono, un caso anomalo?
Ciao cara.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non ho ancora scritto la mia storia vecchia, curiosona, :mrgreen:  la racconterò se vuoi ma mi sembra poca cosa rispetto la tragedie che vedo scritte nel forum.
> Mi piacerebbe aprire presto invece un 3d sulle differenze nella coppia, io e mia moglie come ho scritto, siamo diversissimi, ma stiamo insieme da molti anni, tra alti e bassi e devo dire che ultimamente mi scopro sempre più preso di lei.  Ecco, mi avevano detto che il tempo uccide i rapporti, cosa sono, un caso anomalo?
> Ciao cara.


 ma sn curiosa ora..anche se non lo avevi capito :rotfl: 

bellissimo quello  che hai scritto...allora davvero esiste?? 

In cosa siete diversi? In senso pratico! Io mi trovo meglio invece con chi è piu simile...dopo un pò l'amore nn basta... ecco il tuo caso è proprio da statua  sn felice dicci dicci!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi tutti quelli che si scrivono qui si sono sposati o hanno avuto convivenze di anni. La progettualità c'era e per molti c'è ancora.
> Chi, avendo la sfera di cristallo e sapendo come sono andate le cose, avrebbe iniziato quei progetti?
> Ovvio che i figli non si rinnegano e che il ragionamento è puramente ipotetico.
> Ma chi ora si prenderebbe quel pacchetto?
> E qualcuno avrebbe il coraggio di fornire ricette?


Mah. Io personalmente, per molti anni, ho avuto tanto e ho conosciuto la felicità. Poi quegli anni sono finiti. Ma se dovessi scegliere, non rinuncerei mai a rivivere la mia vita. Tutt'ora mi ritengo privilegiata per quello che ho avuto e non rinnego nulla.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah. Io personalmente, per molti anni, ho avuto tanto e ho conosciuto la felicità. Poi quegli anni sono finiti. Ma se dovessi scegliere, non rinuncerei mai a rivivere la mia vita. Tutt'ora mi ritengo privilegiata per quello che ho avuto e non rinnego nulla.


però se guardantoti indietro tu non sapessi quanto c'èstato di vero il discorso cambia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però se guardantoti indietro tu non sapessi quanto c'èstato di vero il discorso cambia.


ho scritto appunto, personalmente, visto che la domanda cominciava con: quanti di noi.
Comunque se guardandomi indietro io non sapessi quanto c'è stato di vero me la prenderei in primis con me stessa, onestamente.
A meno di non aver sposato un Fregoli, esistono pure quelli, per carità.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah. Io personalmente, per molti anni, ho avuto tanto e ho conosciuto la felicità. Poi quegli anni sono finiti. Ma se dovessi scegliere, non rinuncerei mai a rivivere la mia vita. Tutt'ora mi ritengo privilegiata per quello che ho avuto e non rinnego nulla.


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho scritto appunto, personalmente, visto che la domanda cominciava con: quanti di noi.
> Comunque *se guardandomi indietro io non sapessi quanto c'è stato di vero me la prenderei in primis con me stessa, onestamente.*
> A meno di non aver sposato un Fregoli, esistono pure quelli, per carità.


noto grandi cambiamenti rispetto ai primi tempi.ad ogni modo il riferimento era alla storia di brunetta che giustificava pienamente quello che ha scritto


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> noto *grandi cambiamenti rispetto ai primi tempi*.ad ogni modo il riferimento era alla storia di brunetta che giustificava pienamente quello che ha scritto


in che senso? Davvero non capisco.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


una persona in buona fede può tranquillamente non accorgersi per un tot di tempo , soprattutto se chi tradisce è "bravo" a farlo e ha la menzogna disinvolta


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in che senso? Davvero non capisco.


rispetto ai primi tempi ai cambiato il modo di interpretare un po' di cose con un occhio decisamente più tenero verso chi tradisce.
è una mia impressione , ovviamente


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una persona in buona fede può tranquillamente non accorgersi per un tot di tempo , soprattutto se chi tradisce è "bravo" a farlo e ha la menzogna disinvolta


Partendo dal presupposto che quello che vivi durante il tradimento che non sai è falso, ti do ragione.
Non sempre è così.
E comunque io valuto tutto. Soprattutto penso che senza quell'uomo non avrei i miei due figli per es. giá questo non mi puó far pentire di averlo conosciuto e sposato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> rispetto ai primi tempi ai cambiato il modo di interpretare un po' di cose con un occhio decisamente più tenero verso chi tradisce.
> è una mia impressione , ovviamente


no, no, non ci siamo capite.
Io intendevo solo dire che ho vissuto felicemente oltre venti anni con una persona che mi ha dato tanto, umanamente ed emotivamente.
Poi quei venti anni sono finiti, ma non rinuncerei a riviverli a nessun prezzo, perchè ritengo, forse in modo arrogante, di aver avuto un privilegio.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che quello che vivi durante il tradimento che non sai è falso, ti do ragione.
> Non sempre è così.
> E comunque io valuto tutto. Soprattutto penso che senza quell'uomo non avrei i miei due figli per es. giá questo non mi puó far pentire di averlo conosciuto e sposato.


sì ma qui il discorso è diverso: se lui ora viene a conoscenza metterà in dubbio cose che vanno oltre quello che in effetti c'è stato.
anche sbagliando ma è un effetto naturale


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, no, non ci siamo capite.
> Io intendevo solo dire che ho vissuto felicemente oltre venti anni con una persona che mi ha dato tanto, umanamente ed emotivamente.
> Poi quei venti anni sono finiti, ma non rinuncerei a riviverli a nessun prezzo, perchè ritengo, forse in modo arrogante, di aver avuto un privilegio.


capisco.
ma l'impressione che ti dicevo vale in genere per questi ultimi tempi


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma qui il discorso è diverso: se lui ora viene a conoscenza metterà in dubbio cose che vanno oltre quello che in effetti c'è stato.
> anche sbagliando ma è un effetto naturale


Certo assolutamente.
Sbagliando appunto.
Come sbaglierei io a rinnegare una vita per gli ultimi 3 anni


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo assolutamente.
> Sbagliando appunto.
> Come sbaglierei io a rinnegare una vita per gli ultimi 3 anni


certo, rinnegare in genere è piuttosto assurdo quando si tratta di scelte


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah. Io personalmente, per molti anni, ho avuto tanto e ho conosciuto la felicità. Poi quegli anni sono finiti. Ma se dovessi scegliere, non rinuncerei mai a rivivere la mia vita. Tutt'ora mi ritengo privilegiata per quello che ho avuto e non rinnego nulla.


Tu.
Evidentemente per te hai avuto un lungo tempo buone e un breve tempo cattivo o così così.
Molti altri, sapendo l'evoluzione (involuzione :unhappy che poi c'è stata, sceglierebbero altro.
Non è rinnegare perché non si può rinnegare nulla: la vita è una e non si può rifare niente da capo.
Era un discorso ipotetico. Era un fantasticare su altre strade e possibilità non tanto con altra persona ma per sé.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu.
> Evidentemente per te hai avuto un lungo tempo buone e un breve tempo cattivo o così così.
> Molti altri, sapendo l'evoluzione (involuzione :unhappy che poi c'è stata, sceglierebbero altro.
> Non è rinnegare perché non si può rinnegare nulla: la vita è una e non si può rifare niente da capo.
> Era un discorso ipotetico. Era un fantasticare su altre strade e possibilità non tanto con altra persona ma per sé.


Ma io riflettevo sulla tua domanda. Quando fai  domande alla quali non vuoi le risposte personali, metti un sottotitolo
Sto scherzando Bruni, evidentemente ho capito male io il post.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io riflettevo sulla tua domanda. Quando fai  domande alla quali non vuoi le risposte personali, metti un sottotitolo
> Sto scherzando Bruni, evidentemente ho capito male io il post.


Ma la tua risposta va benissimo!
Precisavo perché Minerva aveva deciso che parlavo solo per me.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la tua risposta va benissimo!
> Precisavo perché Minerva aveva deciso che parlavo solo per me.


ho deciso che puoi precisare.


----------

